# New sailor, sailboat owner, sailnet member, from Toronto



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi everyone. I am finally getting around to joining, having been exploring this site for a while. 
A bit about me, long time powerboater, paddler and laser sailor, spent last summer learning to sail keelboats with the CYA. The bug bit hard and 'made' me shop for a boat to enjoy around Western Lake Ontario. Just in time (about 2 wks) before haulout, discovered a wonderful classic O'day Tempest nearby, checked her out, and took the plunge! Now counting down the days till launch (april 18/19)! 
The plan for this season is to spend many evening and weekends sailing in circles around this area. Perhaps even short little overnight trips toward Niagra. More immediate plans of course are centred around bottom paint, brightwork, updating the systems and so on. 
I hope to be able to draw on the collective knowledge base here when needed and perhaps even add to it once in a while.
BTW, this is the first internet forumn that I have joined and beg everyones patience as I learn the protocols in place here.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome Grey! You are dong fine for your first post.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

WHere are you keeping the boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the welcome
Currently she lies on (in?) her cradle at the PO's club. After stressing all winter about if and where we'd end up finding a slip we were lucky enough to get a spot at the Lakeshore Prommenade Marina. This is close to home and I will not have to deal with downtown's rush hour traffic on weekdays.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Good to see another Ontarian here... even if you do sail on the wrong lake.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

welcome to sailnet, even if you are a maple leaf fan!!!


----------



## jskrypek (Sep 19, 2008)

I just bought a Bayfield 29 and also got a spot at Lake Promenade Marina. See you there.


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

See you on the water! I tend to sail that direction early in the day when daysailing. That way the prevailing westerlies can send me home on a reach!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks to all responders*

Well I am impressed! Thank you all for the welcomes. In particular, it is nice to see so many nearby sailors.

bljones - I read in some FAQ somewhere that Ontario was the right lake...

xort- I am a fan of the big red maple leaf, the little blue one never did it for me. The last time I was interested in the NHL, Buffalo didn't have a team.

jskrypek - That's great, the ice isn't even fully gone and I've already met a neighbour! Our spot is somewhere on the 'C' dock.

Patrick - Looking forward to it, I preferred the west end, largely for proximity to home, but I think there are also more interesting day sails available from here, than if my slip was to east, ie. Bluffers or Frenchman's Bay.

Thanks again everyone for making me feel welcome, just be prepared for a flood of questions, as I get her ready for refloating, restepping, rerigging, repairing, replacing, repainting, replumbing, refinishing, rewiring, re-insuring, relocating,
and hopefully prior to refreezing, 
SAILING!!


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

Another Canadian... we're taking over !!  


Welcome.


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

bljones said:


> Welcome aboard! Good to see another Ontarian here... even if you do sail on the wrong lake.


That must mean you're on Georgian Bay ???


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

scottbr said:


> That must mean you're on Georgian Bay ???


Nah... He's a Lake Erie kind of guy.


----------

